# Power Door Locks



## ICE05 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just bought a used '05 GTO and the door locks slide right out of their tracks when you go to pull up on them. I doubt this is the way they are designed and I was wondering what the problem may be. On a normal vehicle without the "tracks" for the pull locks, I would just go to thread them back into the post. However, the lock will not allow you to simply screw the cap back on. Sorry to go on so long about it, but it's something I want to look into before I go back to the dealer and chew them out for selling me a vehicle with a safety defect.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

never experienced that on my 05. if i'm on the inside an i reach to manually unlock the passinger side, it won't slide up so i have not forced it. 

i use the key fob to unlock the doors because there is no unlocking button in the cabin......at least, i haven't found it yet. 

one bizzare feature of the goat.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The red part of the door lock is the locking part of the door lock knob. 







If you need instructions PM me. You can take it to the dealership and have them fix it.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

the 05's dont have a lock switch right next to the traction control????????


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

nope.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mikes06goat said:


> the 05's dont have a lock switch right next to the traction control????????


No, but my 04 do.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't over-react... IMO this isn't a big enough deal to start using the "S" word. My '05 broke the SAME WAY on Day1, when I first brought it home from the dealer.

GM4Life's schematic is great --- and if you're still in warranty, you should ask the dealer to buy you a new part. 

BUT, if you really want to FIX the problem, all you need to do is:
1) pop the red "clip" out of the door lock knob.
2) put a dab of hot glue on the red clip where it will touch the threaded rod
3) put the door lock knob back onto the rod, snap in the red clip (quickly) 

I did this 3 years ago and have had no problems since.


----------



## Gtoboy2006 (Oct 15, 2010)

:cheersarty::cheers


BobS said:


> Don't over-react... IMO this isn't a big enough deal to start using the "S" word. My '05 broke the SAME WAY on Day1, when I first brought it home from the dealer.
> 
> GM4Life's schematic is great --- and if you're still in warranty, you should ask the dealer to buy you a new part.
> 
> ...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mikes06goat said:


> the 05's dont have a lock switch right next to the traction control????????


My 05 does. Fairly easy install....


----------

